# Turbo Trainer Vs The Gym



## DustBowlRefugee (17 Oct 2007)

Hi all,

Can anyone explain the advantage of using a turbo trainer over the exercise bikes in the gym. I already have a gym membership which I pay for and they have the normal upright and recumbant excercise bikes. I was toying with the idea of getting a turbo trainer for the winter but wonder if there is any real advantage over the gym kit? I am led to believe that with a turbo trainer I have to put towels all over the place as the sweat will rot my bike and that I need to buy a fan to keep cool. This seems a right pain in the arse when compared to jumping in the car and going to the gym which is already air-conditioned and has a little telly to watch on each bike. Is there a specific benefit to a turbo trainer or is just that I'll be training on (and knackering) my own bike?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (17 Oct 2007)

ask yourself one question...

...how many fit nubile lycra clad tanned blondes are there in your garage?


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (17 Oct 2007)

Turbo turbo turbo!!!!!

Gym bikes have appaling geometry.

You don't have to leave home.

You get practice sitting on your own bike, thus you will spot little niggles to correct.

You don't have to pay for gym membership.


----------



## Crackle (17 Oct 2007)

While away I just did gym bikes. Turbo is better. Got too hot and sweaty in the gym, HR was way high and the bike was not comfy compared to mine on a turbo.

Turbo in front of a nice film or similiar, everytime.


----------



## wafflycat (17 Oct 2007)

As much as I hate turbo - much rather be out on the roads - there is a place for turbo and yes, they are better than a gym bike. My son uses a turbo in several ways:-

Warm up before a time trial
Winter indoor training
Yes, to spotting little niggles on your own bike - very useful
Awful geometry of gym bikes
Every time he's used a gym bike he's said he doesn't get as much of a workout than when really going for it on the turbo.

He has been known to take the portable TV & DVD player out to the garage & do a full turbo session whilst watching a favourite DVD


----------



## Panter (17 Oct 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ask yourself one question...
> 
> ...how many fit nubile lycra clad tanned blondes are there in your garage?



Your gym sounds a lot more fun than mine


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (17 Oct 2007)

> Your gym sounds a lot more fun than mine



I doubt it...I dont go to a gym...this is just how my warped sicko mind works


----------



## bonj2 (18 Oct 2007)

The other alternative is RIDE to the gym, taking in the fresh air on the way, do all the unboring upper body stuff while you're there, sit in the sauna for a bit, then RIDE back? I've never understood the point of _either_ static bikes or turbo trainers.


----------



## bonj2 (18 Oct 2007)

I'm not being funny here, but can someone actually explain the benefit of riding your bike while fixed in your garage over riding it on the road (or heaven forbid, off it) - as far as I can see the only advantage is that you _haven't_ got any wind, or that you _have_ got a TV. is that _really_ all there is to it?


----------



## bonj2 (18 Oct 2007)

Has anyone ever been riding their fixie on the turbo trainer and their kids have sneaked up behind them and tipped them off, sending them shooting forwards, pedals a-spinning, smack bang into the garage door?


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (18 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> The other alternative is RIDE to the gym, taking in the fresh air on the way, do all the unboring upper body stuff while you're there, sit in the sauna for a bit, then RIDE back? I've never understood the point of _either_ static bikes or turbo trainers.




I wanted to find an alternative to going out on my bike, like if it's raining or snowing or even dark. I live in the countryside with only single track roads, no lighting and high hedges so as soon as the leaves fall it's a slippery carpet until the frost and ice starts...


----------



## bonj2 (18 Oct 2007)

DustBowlRefugee said:


> I wanted to find an alternative to going out on my bike, like if it's raining or snowing or even dark. I live in the countryside with only single track roads, no lighting and high hedges so as soon as the leaves fall it's a slippery carpet until the frost and ice starts...



then why don't you get an MTB


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> I'm not being funny here, but can someone actually explain the benefit of riding your bike while fixed in your garage over riding it on the road (or heaven forbid, off it) - as far as I can see the only advantage is that you _haven't_ got any wind, or that you _have_ got a TV. is that _really_ all there is to it?



because sometimes you can't go out or the weather is truly awful or it's pitch black or you're recovering from a virus or you want to control the effort more than a road ride would let you or .................lots of reasons. TV just makes it less boring.


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (18 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> then why don't you get an MTB




Thanks for that.


----------



## bonj2 (18 Oct 2007)

DustBowlRefugee said:


> Thanks for that.



it was question, not something that elicits thanks.


----------



## bonj2 (18 Oct 2007)

DustBowlRefugee said:


> I wanted to find an alternative to going out on my bike, like if it's raining or snowing or even dark. I live in the countryside with only single track roads, no lighting and high hedges so as soon as the leaves fall it's a slippery carpet until the frost and ice starts...



can't cycle because of fallen leaves? You're starting to sound like network rail.


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (18 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> can't cycle because of fallen leaves? You're starting to sound like network rail.




Very helpfull. I'm so glad you joined this thread!

BTW thanks for the genuinely constructive comments above.


----------



## wafflycat (18 Oct 2007)

DustBowlRefugee said:


> I wanted to find an alternative to going out on my bike, like if it's raining or snowing or even dark. I live in the countryside with only single track roads, no lighting and high hedges so as soon as the leaves fall it's a slippery carpet until the frost and ice starts...



Decent lighting will sort out the darkness problem (I too live in the countryside with narrow roads & 2 x Cateye HL-EL530s up front light up the entire width of the road & a goodly distance ahead). A not exactly cheap solution to the icy times is to get a recumbent trike - great fun and much more stable on icy roads than a two-wheeled upright


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (18 Oct 2007)

...you couldnt ride a rec/trike in essex...the chavs would have a field day with you


----------



## Crackle (19 Oct 2007)

Don't rise Dustbowl... don't rise 

I know from living in the country on singletracks, like you, that cycling can be a bit dicy at times on the road and not even my worst city weather commute, compares to a bad day in the sticks.

I still recommend a turbo over a gym bike but a gym bike would do for the odd occasion, anything more regular get a turbo. I bought mine last winter wondering if I'd use it and I've found it to be excellent at keeping me going when I might otherwise have not bothered (mind you my nearest gym is an hour and a ferry ride away )


----------



## bonj2 (19 Oct 2007)

i'd _still_ love to see a decent vid on youtube of soneone being tipped off a turbo trainer on a fixy and go smack bang into the up and over door.


----------



## buggi (3 Nov 2007)

try these for dark lanes

http://www.supernova-lights.com/en/products/24seven/index.html

my boss has them and says they are great


----------

